# iPad air batterie première utilisation



## xeql (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

Je me suis laissé tenter par un ipad air, et j'aurais une question qui peut vous paraître bête ou non, mais lors de la première utilisation de l'ipad, est-il préférable de le décharger complétement et ensuite le recharger à fond ? ou bien le recharger directement à fond étant donner que je suis a 93% ?

Peut être qu'il n'y a aucune incidence dans les 2 cas..

J'ai lu différentes choses sur ce sujet mais sans avoir trouver une réponse nette et précise.

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'éclaircir, je lui en serait reconnaissant 

Bonne soirée,


----------



## MaitreYODA (23 Décembre 2013)

Il me semble que d'habitude on décharge entièrement la batterie de l'ipad pour ensuite la recharger à fond. Mais moi je n'avais pas pu le faire sur mon iPhone 5 et il n'a aucun problème. En plus depuis que j'ai installé ios 7, je trouve que la batterie tient mieux.


----------



## Laurent-Apple (29 Décembre 2013)

Idéalement, lors de la première utilisation, il faut le recharger à fond puis l'utiliser jusqu'à 20% (voire 10% mais jamais en dessous, cela abime la batterie) et le recharger à 100%


----------



## Argeuh (29 Décembre 2013)

@Laurent: c'est fini ce temps là!


----------

